# Ne parázz



## NagyKiss

Hi!
I couldn't find this word in any dictionary. Only Google translates it as "sweat", but where does it take it's origins? I assume it means "Don't sweat!".

Here's a youtube query line "Dopeman - Stricitánc (Ne Parázz!) werk".


----------



## Encolpius

Привет! 

*parázik *is a relatively modern word, I did not hear it when I was child, the first written form is form 1997...
the origin is obscure, maybe from the medicinal terminology paranoia
*meaning*: fél, aggódik [worry]: Ne parázz! Don't worry.


----------



## NagyKiss

Прив, спасибо!

That's what I thought.


----------

